# Any one else starting First IVF cycle beginning of July09?



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi, just my second post on this site - am finding it quite hard to work out how to post stuff on here - but here goes
I am 43 and starting my first cycle of IVF beginning of July at the SEFC Clinic in Tunbridge Wells, Prior to that I had been seeing Dr Onugha at Redhill and then I am not sure what happen but he doesn't seem to be practicing any more although we thought he was lovely

Anyway I was wondering if any one had any thoughts on the above clinic or was starting a cycle about the same time that I could make contact with - unfortunately I will be alone for the majority of hospital visits as my husbands job is not at all sympathetic and I will have to fit in all of mine around my very stressful full time job!!

I also wondered if any one had any thoughts on the 75mg aspirin that I have been advised to take - when do I start taking this after ET or before?

well - thank you for listening and good luck to all of you 

The Moog xx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Moog,
I have just read yout post and whilst I have recently done my 1st IVF, I am due to start on my 2nd in Jun/Jul.
There are so so many people on her who despite not being in teeh same area, are in the same boat, so anyone/everyone will give help/advise if they can. You can ask as many or as few questions as you like...
it may be worth trying to find the CYCLE buddies section asnd look for Jun/Jul or Jul/Aug.....
Go to index, scoll down the list and have a look....
I wish you well on your journey.......
Oh like you I am over 40

If I can help I am here

Spanner
xx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm 43 due to start my 3rd TX in July after changing clinics 

I don't know your clinic but I'm happy to share info and keep in touch during your treatement and as Spanner said there's a section for cycle buddies too, so someone else maybe at your clinic at the same time.

I've been advised to take asprin daily from the start of the treatment, right through (to increase blood flow to the womb) and also folic acid, hope that helps a bit.

Good luck
Beth


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi Beth & Spanner

Thanks for your support - it appreciated
I am having some very down days at the moment - I feel a bit worried about how I will cope if I get  a BFN - Not sure I will cope very well

Anyway will keep an eye on here and which you both every success - now I just need to work out how to get to the cycle buddies!!

Much love xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all although not quite hit the 40 mark (not long to go now though) I will be cycling July (hopefully) if all things go to plan   

I will be doing my 5th IVF cycle all full cycles!  I have never been lucky enough to have any frozen embies and have never managed to go to Blast.  I have tried Asprin and that didnt result in a BFP.  I have taken folic acid as a standard because that is something a growing baby needs.  
I have tried to keep fit and healthy (hard as it is when on the drugs)
My last cycle was a positive but I had a silent miscarriage at 10 weeks!  Terrible really as we saw the heart beating away at 9+ weeks.  It was a tough time and we would have been due to meet our baby July! so its going to be strange starting again around that time.  

I look at it in a positive way now though, at least I know my body can produce a growing baby, even though he/she couldnt stay with us.  

(sorry rambling on now)  

Anyway hopefully we can cycle together

what treatment/drugs will you all be taking?

I will be doing the standard Buserelin injections then Menopur (3 per day) followed by HCG jab and finally 2 weeks of pessaries.  Thats the lot, never anything more or less.  I would be finished my cycle by mid to end of Sept.      staying positive!!

Good Luck on your journey, stay strong, stay positive and try not to let this whole process of tx grind you down.  (easier said than done)


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi als2003flower,

I'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriages  It must be doubly hard to stay positive at such a poignant time, but I'm sure we can all pull together and keep each other going  

I'm starting my treatment mid-July, it's another short protocol but this time it's a 'flare' cycle, I've only done the menopur and cetrotide previously but they are hoping I get a better response with this.

Fingers crossed this is the one

Beth
x


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Dear Als2003flower & Beth

Miscarriage's are such a terrible thing
I am sure my DH doesn't understand. I have been very low this week - not sure why - am on holiday for 2 weeks and then on the 6th I start my cycle - have no idea what drugs I will be on - just know that its only going to take a month - like a normal cycle - what does that mean??
I am going to Turkey fro a week at the end of the week so hoping to come back refreshed before starting - shame I couldn't take a couple of months off work!!

I look forward to being intouch with you guy's over the next few week as I have no idea what to expect and feel very alone -Thanks for your posts and your time and fingers crossed for us all The Moog xxx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi Lyzbeth & Als2003flower

I have realised that I have no idea how to contact either of you on this site, so I thought I would just let you know that it DH birthday tomorrow and then we are off on holiday and I refuse to do any work or touch a computer for a whole week - its going to be hard - but I must resist!! I will be back on at the beginning of July and after by baseline scan on the 6th

Wishing you all the best and looking forward to being in contact again soon

Much love - The Moog xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Lyzbeth & Moog

Lucky you Moog Holiday!!!!  whats one of those!    been too busy saving for fully cycle of final IVF no 5!!!!  (Yes and it will work)    

Good Luck with your treatment, and hope we read some good news about your baseline scan.  I will be following just behind you with treatment so we may have a few days on the 2ww (not sure)    

Lyzbeth whats a 'flare' cycle?  never heard of that before.  When in July do you start?  We will all be very close in the 2ww hopefully and all with BFP      Is it IVF your doing?  
Let me know how your getting on good luck with your cycle.  

Spanner01 you havent been on here for a while are you ok?  What stage are you at?  Sorry dont know much about your cycle etc..

chat soon ladies take care and good luck x

als x


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies... quick update, asl2003flower, thank you for asking  
Had scan and HIV etc bloods taken, but a littel concerned as the nurse said there was a cyst on the right ovary... hoping this goes on next AF
1st downregging injection done yesterday !!! ..  mad woman alert !!   next apt Thurs 9th July.

How is everyone else doing, well happy and basking in sunshine I hope.

another update when there is a some more news

love
Spanner
xx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm new to all this too on 1st and probably only attempt. My consultant doesn't think I stand much chance as high FSH & low AMH  but prepared to give it a go to help me accept situation. I'm on the Short Flare programme & start my Menopur injections tomorrow night. Feeling a bit scared but also relieved that after all the months of waiting and testing at least we are about to do something. I'm expecting a real rollercoaster of emotions over the next few weeks - has anyone any advice?
It feeels such a relief to know you're not alone.
Fingers crossed for everyone starting over the next few weeks   

Jo


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Jo, you're more than welcome to join us  

I'll be doing a Short Flare programme too, but don't start my injections until the 13th (or there abouts!)

This is our 3rd and final go with my eggs before going down the donor route, as the Doctors have given us just an 8% chance BUT we are staying positive and are doing everything right (Folic acis, asprin, multi-vits etc)

Looking back on my last two attempts the hardest part for me was the first few days of the two week wait, just after embryo transfer, upto then you are kept busy with scans, injections, clinic visits, hospital visits, then they do the tranfer and you're suddenly on your own, with time on your hands and it felt quite strange. 

So my advice is to keep busy, read those books you've never got round to reading, listen to all your old CD's, eat healthy and treat yourself!

Good luck


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Spanner - sounds like your well on your way..... I'm counting down the days until I start my short protocol! Fingers crossed all goes well on the 9th

Hi Moog - have a great holiday, I'm so jealous!

Hi als - we are doing ICSI as we didn't have too many fertilise with just IVF. I'm new to the flare protocol but I believe I will still have the menopur and cetrotide (it's still a short protocol so no down regulating) but for the first 3 days I take another drug which will stimulate the release of a larger amount of FSH, that will jump-start my follicle hopefully, I think they put poor responders and old ladies like me on this tx 

Good luck and hugs to all  

Beth
xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All & Welcome jo8

Its been busy on here since I last visited!!!  OMG it must be the drugs   

Lyzbeth I have read a little about ICSI a lady on here has had a few goes on that cycle 'Madison' she is really great and probably can give lots of advice if you need it.  I would say she is a master of ICSI (I dont think she would mind me saying so)   I believe its more expensive than IVF, not sure how much though.  Old ladies like you!!!  tut tut Good Luck for the 13th with your 1st injection!  
Spanner01 congrats on starting!!!!  how you getting on?  ok i hope   
The Moog hope your doing ok so far & hope your holiday is fab!!  

Hope your all doing ok and not going doo lally  

Anticipate starting IVF #4 on or around 15th July   but will know more when i go Wednesday to do paperwork etc..  

Keep me posted 

lots of hugs to all 

als xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I jump in and join you?  I'm 42 and (fingers crossed) going to start our first ivf cycle in July with the Lister which is a new clinic for us.  We had a ds last year with iui / clomid while we were waiting for my hormones to be ok for ivf - we were incredibly lucky.  Not sure how we'll fare this time as like Jo, I've got high fsh and low amh.....  I just keep thinking that we need one good egg and a good lining.  I start in about 10 days and I'll be taking the pill for a couple of weeks first.  

Love, Harris x


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi All & thanks for the welcome 
Lyzbeth - thanks for the advice - I just hope I get as far as the 2ww!I'm keeping really busy at the moment - in a show last week and this week so don't know if its that or the drugs are making me feel so tired!!  Now on to day 5 of injections and back for a check up tomorrow. The first injection was a bit nerve racking - couldn't break open the little bottle of water but got there on the 4th attempt - good job they give you spares! 

Welcome Harris - hope it all goes well for you - it does feel a bit of a shock when you get the bad results but we only need one   

Jo xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Hope you dont mind me joining you, this will be my first ivf attempt I am 42 and have been put on the SP to coincide with my natural cycle. I was on day one yesterday and will be going to Care in Sheffield in the morning for my blood test to check my FSH, if all ok I will start on my injections tomorrow evening. 

My last FSH was high at 12 so Im hoping is has lowered to under 10 so that I can start treatment I am very very nervous more so about getting a BFN and coping with the disappointment   PMA is what we all need but I dont think it comes in bottles  .

I am dreading having to have a scan while AF is here how   and then to be told its a no go for another month, I had my first acupuncture session today which is supposed to help , I really enjoyed it (having another next week)


Sorry for the long boring chatter!!
Good luck to you all xxx

Mel


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Mel & welcome 

Hope it went well with the scan yesterday and first injection went ok.I feel a bit like pincushion now but good news is that I have 5 follies & egg collection on Sun so it is worth it to even have got this far.Bad news is that I've got a polyp which has to be removed before they go any further so will have to freeze embryos. At least it still feels like its moving in right direction. Fingers crossed you have a bit better luck than me   
Lots of positive wishes
Jo


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Jo 

I hope all goes ok for you hun xxxx I did my first injection last night it went well just a massive bruise and an itchy rash like a nettle rash for ten minutes.

Due back at care for a check on Monday to see how its all going, which clinic are you with ? Im at care in sheffield they are really nice. 

Fingers crossed for you for sunday, let me know how you get on xxx

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello all 

Are we liking this heat?? I'm sitting here drinking ice cold pineapple juice and soda water, mmmm very refreshing!

I'm loving our little gang, it feels great that we are all here supporting each other!!

Thanks *Als* I'll certainly have a look for the ICSI posts by Madison, it costs about £900 extra but helped us go from only one fertilised embryo to three last time, so I think it was worth the extra.

Hi & welcome *Harris*  You're right to stay positive, like you said we all just need one good egg. The Lister seems to have a great reputation, I just wished we lived closer as it would have been in our top 3 choices.

Hello *Mel*, don't apologise hun, it's an anxious time and hopefully the acupunture (and us lot) can help you through it and help you stay positive, hope your scan went well. Ouch at the nettle rash, my nurse said to put an ice cube on the area before doing the injection to numb it a little.... though sticking an ice cube on your stomach can be quite a shock to the system too!

*Jo*, sorry to hear you have to have the polyps remove, I've just discovered I have fibroids but they have decided not to remove them, so I'm ok to try with the IVF this month, but worried that it might have been better to remove them before trying! Great news getting 5 embryos too, fingers crossed they all fertilise for you 
*
Moog* are you still on holiday I've very jealous 

*Spanner *are you still a "mad woman", hows it going 

Beth
xxx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hello to all and welcome to all the new comers - fantastic that we are all here to support and listen to each other - however I must say that you all sound like professionals, while I don't even know what drugs i will be on yet!!

My holiday was fabulous that you als & Beth - really came back refreshed - if a bit tired

took last pill last Thursday and have base scan tomorrow - no one else has mentioned taking the pill and of course I will be bleeding slightly for tomorrow - yuk!!

Jo - I had a polyp removed and got pregnant naturally a month after the operation (I had a few other things done too) unfortunately it was a missed - miscarriage at about 7/8 weeks and nothing since then

no doubt, all being well - I will be doing my first injections tomorrow night - OMG!! thats the worst bit for me!1
my DH has advised visualisation for a PMA - create a picture in your head and then put yourself in it!! Worth a go I suppose!!

Will try the ice cube idea tomorrow and will eat the Brazil nuts - not sure what the pineapple juice does and I have baby aspirin to take - but not sure if this is before ET or after??

Thank you all for being there - you are a wealth of information - sorry I am not too much help to you guy's

Much love and baby dust to all  - The Moog xxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Have you all been watching the tennis?I'm not really into it but DH is avid tennis player 

*Mel* - I'm at LGI in Leeds - they are really understanding too.I've read lots of good things about CARE in Sheffield so fingers crossed. Hope scan goes well for you tomorrow - its not too bad having it done with AF & they must be used to it!Hope you have lots of follies 
*Lyzbeth* - thanks for the message - have you got dates for your treatment yet or just waiting for the AF?   
*Moog* - glad you had a good holiday. Encouraging to know that getting rid of polyp might help things but can't say I'm looking forward to that procedure!!Sorry it didn't wotk out for you  I'm going to have to wait for AF after EC then have another AF before they can carry on with things so lots of waiting around.They gave me baby aspirin too because I've got a higher risk of clots but said it would start after ET. I'm muching on the brazils today too but chocolate covered ones - do you think that counts? Haven't a clue about pineapple juice & when to take it - maybe someone else does?  on the injections
My update - egg collection was postponed from today until tomorrow morning as they wanted to leave it a bit longer as only done 8 days of Menopure so fingers crossed for tomorrow that everything is ok - I'll let you know the news.
Its great having you all hear to talk to and share things with - lots of PMA for us all this week   
Jo x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies !

Hope you are all enjoying the weather   its sooooo warm in an evening I cant sleep !

Hi Jo - hope all goes well for you, I will be at Care again tomorrow to have another scan and bloods to see how the meds are going, not quite sure what to expect, I will be setting off at 6.30am to ge there for 8.00am then get back to work for 10ish if Im lucky xx

Beth, hope you are well  , acupuncture went well on Tuesday & it will be my 5th injection tonight !!! another bruise to add to my collection! all for a good cause x

To everyone else I hope all is well and loko forward to chatting to you all more on this journey xxx

TTFN 
Mel xx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Chocolate Brazil nuts - sounds wonderful, sure it will be just as good - its got the nuts!! I am putting on loads of weight with my healthy eating plan and my DH keeps making cakes - all organic of course 

Acuputure is great, unfortunately I can't afford IVF / reflexology and acupuncture - would love to though - I have found the reflexology very good though - anything is worth a go, you never know what may work for you

Jo - they put me out completely and the polyp removal was an add on after a whole lot of other stuff which I can't spell was carried out so I am sure it won't take long and won't cause too much pain - i think the dye test and having en-dometriosis lasered is worse!! I have fibroids as well, but these are intermural and they won't remove them

Will write tomorrow after I have injected myself for the first time - wanted my DH to do it for me but he will be working until late!! Now I have no one to shout at if it hurts too much!!

Speak tomorrow one & all

The Moog xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Ladies 

Quick update as I will be dashing to work in half an hour ;o), Just got back from Care in Sheffield having been up since 5.00 am so im grumpy and tired (its the driving) had bloods and a scan and have 3 on each side, not sure if thats good or bad after 5 days of jabbing on the sp they seemed to think its what was expected.

They did have a problem seeing my left ovary and had to use a bit of force on my tummy to help locate it which was quite uncomfortable    not really that bad but couldnt find a really appropriate smiley lol.

Calling the results line at 13.30 to see what to do next !!! 


Does anyone know if 3 on each side at this stage is any good ?

TTFN 


mEL


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi there all,
Mel - I have been told that they are looking to get a maximum of 8 so that sounds ok to me. I know what you mean about the discomfort - I had my base scan this morning and it was quite uncomfortable - that and massive period pains - I thought the pill was supposed to reduced all that??
Did my first injection a little while ago - managed to stab myself twice and scratch myself!! - am now very itchy there & have a rash now too - in the main it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be - I think mixing the powder will be the hardest bit!!
I have been advised to take the baby aspirin from now to help with the blood flow to the ovaries - any opinions any one?

Only one injection tonight and then tomorrow I start the menopur (have suprecur & menopur) it all seem a bit confusing  but that may be because I was exhausted at the clinic today as my poor little dog was very sick both ends all night last night and I feel really guilty it may have been some treats I gave him - he's a little trooper though and managed to hang on until we got out of bed and let him out!! if hes not better tomorrow he's off to the vets

Hows every one else getting on? 

Bisou 
The Moog xx

PS pls could someone explain how I put the smiley faces in my text - thanks


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Mel - think 3 each side is really good  - From what doc said to me the numbers expected depends on your FSH/AMH levels. I had an AMH of 1.28 (anything less than 2 is very low fertility/infertile) so when I had 4 on one side and 1 on the other they said that was much better than they had hoped for. Apparently even in the youngsters they only expect to see a response of 10-12 at best & we do only need one to work. 
Moog -don't want to worry you but in the blurp I got from my hospital it said if you developed a rash to get in touch with them - I'd keep an eye on it & If it doesn't go down call them in the morning. Wel done for doing it yourself     - I don't think I could have done - would have been too screamish   
Update from this morning - EC went well - think I fell asleep because can't remember anything until I saw the TV screen and remember asking what all the blobs were on the screen(apparently debris ) so missed them collecting the eggs but good news is didn't feel a thing.The thought of it ladies was far worse that the doing it! We've got 4 eggs out of the 5 follicles which isn't too bad so fingers crossed they fertilise tonight - we are doing ICSI so that should help   .Also gave me date for polyp removal in 2 weeks so they are wasting no time! 
Going to crash now as sedatives still in my system,

Hugs to all

Jo x 
Ps. The Moog - To add smiley faces I just click on the icons above the message box when I'm typing but haven't worked out how to do the history thing under signature yet?


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies how are you all  Great I hope xx

Moog - Well done you !! I had the same problem DH on nights so did mine on my own and have been ever since, I found the mixing tricky to start with Im on 3 powders to 1 water Menopur and an injection on suprecur, each nights thats two injections, I was shaking like a leaf with my first one but Im a lit more confident now   I have no idea about the baby asprin this will be my first time But im sure one of the other ladies can give you some pointers best of luck for you next lot of jabbs   I got the itchy rash too but it went after an hour or so, I did get it evertime though sorry hun !! Hope your puppy gets better soon xxx

Hi Jo hope you are well  , I had an FSH of 12 which went down to 8.8 (still high) have no idea about my AMH, so if you say 6 is good then thats good enough for me. Congratulations on your eggs well done to you.....  Im really nervous about that part, which clinic you with ? were you sedated ?
Fingers crossed for lots of fertilised eggs xx   sending love and luck to you  

Im back at care on wednesday morning bright and early !! I do hope that ovary plays ball lol xxx take care and love to you all just off to set up my chemistry set for another jabbing session xxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi All  

My drugs arrived today..... there's loads and even two for the fridge. I have my 'practice' session with the fertility nurse on Wednesday, but I've done my own injections the last two times, so I'm hoping everything will be straight forward, then I'm just waiting for AF, which should be 13th!

The pineapple juice is supposed to help thicken your womb ready for implantation but I just love the taste with ice and soda water, so I drink it anytime, as for Brazil nuts I think they are recommended as a source of selenium, one of the vitamin that helps keep sperm cells healthy, so maybe I can eat the choc covered ones and he can have the plain  

Hugs to all
Beth
xxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Girls

Had the phonecall this pm - 2 out of 4 eggs fertilised, which they said is good but I thought you got a better rate with ICSI 
Feeling really flat - could be hormones or the thought that I feel cheated that its not the TX tomorrow because of polyp.Just think that having had zero chance and surprising everyone with my response feel like chance is being taken away again because of the need for FET. This whole fertility thing is such a rollercoaster. 
Also got date for polyp op - 22nd July but have to phone up on the morning to see if they have a bed - seems a bit strange if its only a day op?
Sorry for sounding so negative because at least we have got 2 frozen embryos which is 2 more than we had last week & I should be grateful for that.
Hope everyone's injections are going well & good luck on the scans tomorrow   
luv & hugs
Jo x


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well  
As you can see I still can't work out the smiley thing and its driving me insane!! (just wait till the drugs take hold!!)
Jo - fantastic on 2 eggs fertilized my friend got pregnant on just three fertilized!! - better to get the polyp removed -  I know the waiting is hard but its for the best!! I had a day op for my surgery and there was also a waiting list - hope it all gets done on the 22nd and you get those embies in asap
Jo & Mel re the rash and raised skin - phoned the hospital and they said no worries - did second lot of jabs tonight - wasn't too bad - think my DH is finding it worse as he hate the thought of me injecting myself - I am covered in bruises as well!! keep catching myself and not getting the needle in first time - thats the worst bit!!
beth - thanks for the info on pineapple juice - will get some of that as well!!
mel -  I have 6 powders to 2 waters and its alot of fluid to get in  -first time I mixed the powders I couldn't get it all back in the needle and I was also shaking like a leaf and DH kept asking if I needed help - bit his head off - I am better on my own and also if it gets done wrong I can't blame him

Let me know how all the scans all go and let me know any weird drug side effects - I am only expecting bloating/headaches etc but wondered if there were any really strange ones??

Love and baby dust to you all  

The Moog xxx
(its no good I am going to have to get DH to help me with the smilies - i hate admitting defeat!!)


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Ok so the smilies go on once you post!! No need to ask hubby for help - hurrah!!


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

hello Ladies, long time no speak  

Well today was baseline scan............. and  it did not go as well as I had hoped. 
The silly cyst is STILL there,  so I have been asked to carry on with D/R for another week, have another scan next Thursday 16th and see how it goes!!!!  . I asked what would happen if it had not gone, and the nurse said "if it did not go, the would have to postpone this one and try again next month or after that if it has gone!!!, apparently they do not operate to remove them as there have been too many times when they have taken a lady down ad it went on its own!!,  but they would start the down reg on day 2 rather than day 21  but this would not be a short protocol. ... I was a little upset, BUT I will not let it get me down, we were lucky to be able to start so soon after April, so it would only be like the wait a lot of other people have had to endure!
One upside was  I was asked did I need anymore buserelin, and i was given another bottle..NOT PAID FOR!! woo hoo there was an up side....  so hear goes fro another week of down reg...  Oh when I asked why they could not carry on with he cyst, it is about 3-4 cm and takes up a part of the womb, so they may not be able to use that ovary(reducing stimm chances)..ALSO, cysts can retain/produce oestrogen which we do not need at this time..

I still have the  bad headache, but I have been told to speak to chemist/pharmacist and see what else there is without ibuprofen........ANY IDEAS?? (thought about 4 HEAD stuff)


Love to all the ladies on here, speak again soon...............

love Spanner
xx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone 

*Spanner* - just realised your on the LGI link to & I replied to you re Forehead stuff - how spooky is that  Hope the headaches are going a bit now

*Moog* - hope the injectins are getting better. On our 1st night of doing them - it took 4 attempts before we could get the glass vials broken  When is you scan happening - can't remember are you on an SP or LP?

*Mel* - Haven't heard from you in a few days hope everything is ok - you must be getting pretty close to EC now? Fingers crossed  

*Lyzbeth* - not much longer to wait now!

I've got my pre-op assessment on Mon so at least will find out a bit more about it. Told my boss today that having an op & need some time off. She asked was it connected to IF issues - said no cos she had been so horrible initially when I told her we were having problems.

Just worked out how to change the colour - so purple for a change!

Jo x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Jo 

Hope you are well   yes your spot on I take my trigger shot Saturday night and EC is on Monday morning I am as nervous as hell !! Really scared, Its just sedation and local for me, I have quite a few follies 6 of a good size and a very fluffy lining xxx

I hope all is ok with you xxx I will keep you updated 

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Evening all 

Hello Mel - good luck for Monday - 6 good ones sounds great - look forward to hearing how it goes Did you eat Brazil nuts/drink pieapple juice and take baby aspirin?

Jo - your boss sounds horrible - mine has been great about everything and in fact my company has a policy on employees taking time for IVF treatment - it may be worth your while checking and seeing if your company has one too - as far as I am aware you are entitled to time and anyway a polyp can cause alot of health issues and can be seen as a necessary operation. When i had my one removed the hospital signed me of work for 2 weeks!! Nothing your boss can do about that because if you go to work and something happens they are not covered by insurance and neither are you. You really don't need that stress either do you - you poor thing

Spanner - bad news about the cyst - what a bugger - hope it goes soon and you can get on with everything - the waiting around is the worst!!

I have now completed 5 days of injections - I will never make a nurse - thats for sure, stuck one in tonight and realised that i hadn't got rid of the air in the syringe so had to take that one out and do again so 3 piercings for 2 jabs!! First scan on Monday morning!!

Can someone please explain what down reg and strimming means also I am on a short flare protocol whatever that means?? To be honest I am just following the instructions and trying not to think about it too much


Wishing you all the very best and hope to hear good news from you all after the weekend

much love and thanks 

The Moog xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all 

Sorry I've not been around much, it's been a really busy week! Just waiting on AF now...hopefully Monday!

*Moog* - Glad you're back, hope you had a great holiday. 
Ouch at your injections, I'm ok 'till it stings and then I'm such a wuss!
I will be on a short flare protocol too, it means we don't do the down regulating first (shutting off your own hormones) we just start the stimulation injections on the first day on our own cycle (buserelin & menopur for me) so our treatment will be much shorter than the "down reg" ladies. Fingers crossed for your scan on Monday too.

*Jo * - Sorry to hear about your boss, that's an awful situation to be in  Let us know how your assessment goes on Monday, I hope they can give you the time-scale for the op.

*Me*l - well done on 6 follicles, hope the collection goes smoothly too and I'm praying you get 6 big healthy embryos    
I'm like you, they struggle to find my right ovary, it's quite high up due to scar tissue and the scans can be uncomfy, but it's fine for egg collection, with the anaesthetic they can really push on my tummy to get to it and I'm none the wiser.

*Spanner* - sorry to hear about your cysts, my friend got large cysts each month when she was using clomid, in the end they just said she must be prone to them and they let her carry on with the treatment, they eventually just went down in size and by her next scan they had gone. I hope yours do the same and have gone when you are scanned on the 17th.

*Harris* *Als*- Have you two started your treatment now? Hope it's going well.

Right I'm off to read a bit more of my Zita West book, has anyone tried her relaxation CD's for Pre & Post Embryo Transfer

Hugs to you all
Beth
xxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi All 

Sorry haven't managed to post - full-on time at work this weekend.

*Mel* - fingers crossed & lots of luck for tomorrow   Are you taking the sedative tonight or just in the morning? I only took it on the morning - it makes you nice and chilled . Hope you have as smooth a collection as I had - think my doc was ace with the sedative so didn't feel a thing so nothing at all to feel worried about pain-wise.I'll be thinking of you  Let us know how you get on
*The Moog* - hope the scan goes well & they find lots of lovely follies  
*Lyzbeth* - good that your back - any day now for the AF 
*Spanner* - when is your next scan on cysts - is it this week - hope it goes well 

Lots of postive vibes 
Jo x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies - on my first 2WW, so officially a first timer in July! Test date 17th - how's everyone doing?
RLx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Evening all  

J0- I took a temazapam last night and 2 half an hour before EC, was fine didnt feel a thing was just really chilled, things seemes to go well 6 follies and 6 eggs so fingers crossed for tomorrow and call from the Embrologist  it good news xx

Beth - Thank you all went really well (I think) 6 eggs from 6 and no pain at all so a bonus ! I would never be put to sleep to have it done and Dr Shaker was great, hope you are well  left ovary was a little uncomfortable but more follicles at that side ..

Moog - No Brazil nuts or pineapple or asprin for me hun Just a coupld of sessions of acupuncture and a sensible diet ... it all works well, how are the injections going ? how you feeling ? 

Quick question, I just lost rather a large clot (sorry tmi) is this norma after EC ? slightly worried have a tummy ache too but just taken some rubbish painkillers lol

Will keep you all updated sending  to all 

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Evening Ladies and welcome RL  

Hope you guy's are all doing well?

I had my first scan this morning - it was so painful and uncomfortable and has caused me to spot -    

Things haven't progressed quite as they were anticipating and so egg collection won't be this week 
There appeared to be 6 follies showing in total but still very small so a long way to go yet - lets hope it all happens next week as I have the week off work 

Mel - I hope they are going to give me more than a temazapam - going by the scan today I will be sick - you are very lucky 6 follies and 6 eggs  fingers crossed that they all fertilise - would you freeze 3? I have been eating the Brazil nuts and drinking  pieapple juice - but as I am a veggie that mostly my diet anyway. The aspirin I have been told to take by the clinic - it supposed to help with the blood flow and reduce my chance of a miscarriage - lets hope it works!! My friend found that she felt worse after egg collection than at any other time - best check with the hospital/clinic about the clot though

Jo - any news on the op? I know how hard it is to stay positive - I am struggling myself at the moment

Beth - have you had the AF yet and started the drugs?

Spanner - hows it going with the cysts? I used to get those all the time and they always went away so fingers crossed that this one does too and you can carry on with everything

Harris  & Al - anything to report?

Anyway as i mentioned to Jo - I am feeling really down today - don't know why - maybe because I am really tired and everything just seems such a struggle at the moment - am going off to bed early and taking a new book with me - maybe I will feel better after the scan on Wednesday when hopefully they will give me  a  better idea of time scales

  to all and look forward to hearing  how its going for you all

The Moog xx


much love and


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls 

I'm up and running, AF arrived bang on time and now I've just done my first injection, but stingy but it's ok, I start the menopur tomorrow.

Welcome *RL*, good luck for your test on the 17th, not long to wait now, I was ok until the last 48 hours and then I drove myself up the wall, I was itching to do the test and kept wondering what every twinge meant, but I managed to wait until the right date.

*Jo* Great news on the frozen embryos, I've never managed to get any good enough to freeze, last time we had 7 eggs collected, but only only 3 fertilized with ICSI and only two were ok to transfer  Hope the assessment went well and that work calms down so you get some time to relax before your op, will it still be on the 22nd?

*Moog* - sorry to hear you're feeling down hun, it's such a roller-coaster of emotions and the drugs don't help! 
My first egg collection was delayed as my follies were small but after 4 extra days they did a second scan and they had caught up and they were a good size, I'm sure yours will do the same. Let us know how you get on Wednesday.

*Mel* Well done you, I had an anaesthetic for the collection so I don't remember a thing, evidently I talked rubbish for about 20 mins after I came round, but Hubby said that's nothing new  I have everything crossed for you, here's hoping for 6 fertilised   I'm not sure about the clot, they do say you can get some mild pain and a bit of bleeding (luckily I got neither) but like Moog said I'd phone the hospital too and just check. Have they said if you will have a 3 day transfer?

Hugs to the rest of you too and.....

 for all

Beth
xxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies  
Welcome RL & great news 
Moog - sorry your feeling down in the dumps today  - the good news is that at least your responding by having 6 follies so far and as Beth says they wil probably go through a growth spurt soon   .I think sometimes its tiredness that gets to you & lets the emotions get the better of you - know I certainly feel more positive if had a good night's sleep.LOL &   for tomorrow's scan.

Mel -fantastic news about the embbies -hope you get lots of doing their stuff overnight .  for the phonecall tomorrow. I had stomach cramps- abit like a couple of days before AF & bit of spotting after EC - ok with parcetomols though.Like the others have said give the hospital a call if you're not sure

Lyzbeth - great that you've started the injections  - have you done the SP before? Didn't get loads of embryos to freeze - it was the only option given polyp so haven't a clue on quality so not sure what will have on thaw . We are thinking should we just leave them and try fresh cycle next as fresh must be better?! Hope you get a really positive outcome this time   

Went to hospital yesterday for pre-op assessment - will happen next Wed 22nd & looks like I should only need to take a couple of days to recover. Its to remove polyp but not down for D&C - didn't know whether to ask for one (am i mad??) -but read somewhere that  'fresh' womb helps with implanting! Any ideas? 
Hoping for good news for you all tomorrow 
Jo x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Just a qucik update , on the six eggies collected yesterday

2 were not mature enough leaving 4 1 did not fertilise   leaving 3 that have fertilised !! not sure if thats good or not 

Back tomorrow to have all 3 put back and then its the dreaded 2ww, hopefully all will stay with us tonight for transfer at 10am 
Not sure what to expect ...so heres hoping , 
Hope you are all well xx

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya all just a quicky...

*Mel* Oh that's great news hun, my Doctor said it's not the quantity but the quality that counts and you have 3 healthy embryos going back which is brilliant!! The egg transfer for me was quite emotional, they showed us our embryos on a screen, magnified 1000's of times and they looked amazing. Once they had transfered them the nursing staff wished us all the best and then left and suddenly it was just Hubby and I and 2 on board 

*Jo* No this is a new protocol for me, I've only had the menopur/cetrotide the last two times, so they are hoping the added Buserelin will boost everything! Oh just spotted your question about adding a signature, you go to profile and then Forum Profile Information and add it there. Not sure bout the D&C I know some people get good reasults after a lap & dye as that "washes" everything out, maybe a D&C will do the same, but I'd ask your Dr. as I think you may have to wait a couple of cycles before you can try again after the procedure.
*
Moog* Hope your scan went well and you're feeling more positive today 

Speak soon &  to all

Beth
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi 

Well done that is fabulous news. Thought of you this morning and logged on to see if you had tested.

You give me hope!!

xx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

*Congratulations!!*    

That's brilliant news, I did the same as Sally and thought I'd just check this morning to see if you had posted!

Take care,
Beth
xxxx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello everyone and hope its ok to jump in as well. I havent been on the site for a long time due to some issues  , but am finally starting my cycle. oh and I am over 40 too!! 
Still dont know my way around the site so please bear with me.   

Good luck everyone


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Congratualtions Richmond Lass !!!      

Hi  lalita how are you  I am on my 2WW 42 years young with 2 little beans on board as of Wednesday !! first time for me Mary and Mungo will hopefully find their home and grow big and strong OTD 31 July ..
What about you ? 

Hello all hope you are all well !!

Love and stuff 
Mel


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations Richmondlass - how wonderful  - I am so so pleased for you   and it gives hope to us all

 all and Welcome lalita

Jo - I should ask about the D&C - I agree about the Dye & lap though - I got pregnant after a dye & lap and D&C ( and a few other procedures) but I am sure it was the dye & lap that cleared the way. Good luck for the operation next week & see how you feel after the operation before you decide when you should go back to work - the hospital should sigh you off anyway

Mel - congratulation on the 3 embies - at least 3 fertilised - Hope the ET went well and you feeling well?

Beth - where are you up to?

Had my 3rd scan today - have 7/8 follicles  but some don't look like they will be mature enough - am booked in for EC next Tuesday - fingers crossed it all goes well and I get to the next stage on Friday. so glad I will be heavily sedated as the scans have been a nightmare and today it took 3 goes to find one of my ovaries!!

Have been feeling better and trying to keep positive - at least next week my DH will be with me & I won't be sitting there alone - I agree - being over tired + drugs & a bit of anxiety thrown in is probably the cause - I have to say that I will be very relieved when the injections are over with!!

Well - much love &   to you all and look to RL - it can happen for us all - wouldn't it be great if every single one of us succeeded this summer!!


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

congrats to Richmondlass  

Thanks for your kind welcome, Mel and The Moog. That is such a cool name! 
I have just started ostregen patches to get endometrium lining ready for transfer sometime probably in Aug. 

Mel its good news that your ET is done and hope you are resting. Best of luck and fingers crossed

Moog best to you too for your journey ahead. I hope I am as brave as you when it comes to all the uncomfortable  scans and routines that will follow! I am a right wimp when it comes to that

I am feeling a bit relieved now that I am communicating with all you and dont feel so alone. Thank you and take care X


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Moog 

ET was very painful for me and sadly Midge didnt make the grade but still have the 2 Mary and Mungo   trying to stay positve but finding that difficult no way can I wait until the 31st July to test !!

Hi Beth- ended up with 2 putting back poor midge did not dived well enough   but hey I still have Mary and Mungo in transit so like you Hubby and Me + 2 on board   we have a really good picture of them, where are you having treatment ?

Good luck and love to all 

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Lots happens in a few days - sorry haven't been on but struck down with this sickness bug - well at least it wasn't swine flu but wasn't very pleasant   V.glad wasn't having treatment at time!

Welcome to Lalita  - is this your first time too? Hope you find the support and encouragement you need - its a great little thread and its good to know your not alone

RL- fantastic news - you must be so chuffed    
Mel  - great news on the ET - getting 2 for tx was great - I hope I'm as lucky with my 2 frozen ones . Hope they are feeling nice and cosy & you're having PMA .Are you having time of work or just trying to carry on as normal?   I remember Mary, Mungo & Midge - it was my fav when I was a kid - you can tell we're all of the same generation!!
Moog - sorry the scans are proving painful  - at least you shouldn't feel anything with the sedation - fab on the numbers so far - its looking good girl  Is this your 1st time too? I agree wouldn't it we fabby it we all managed it this summer
Beth - have you had a scan yet? Best of luck     Thanks for the advise on op - they are not suggesting lap & dye just taking the polyp out and having a look around >  Although started AF  yesterday & loads of fresh blood (sorry if TMI)& so don't know if its cos of drugs or that the polyp has gone away of on its own  

bye for now 
Jo x
 x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Jo 

Yes Im off work for the next week but did go back for 2 days after ET, I have a constant tummy ache thats really quite niggling it feels like AF is on the way   DH thinks I might still be tender from the ET and EC it all happened so quickly !! 

Just a waiting game now it seems we swap one worry for another xxx
Hope all goes well for you hun xxx
Love 
Mel


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello Jo 

Thank you for the welcome and yes its my first time with IVF too. I have started drugs for getting endometruim ready for TS and will have scan next week to confirm. I absolutely hate scans and smear tests etc. Am more nervous esp after what poor Moog was going through. Am sure it will all be worth it. 
Best to you x

Lalita


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya all,

Sorry I've not been about much.... such a busy week and my tummy looks like a pin cushion and I've managed to bruise myself with each injection, honesty if someone else had done this to me I'd be sueing!

*Moog* - I was Scanned on Monday and I have 6 follicles over 7mm... plus some smaller ones, so I'm due to be scanned again on Thursday to see if any of those tiny tiddlers have caught up, then all being well egg collection on Monday or Tuesday, so I maybe having tx the same time as you... I know we are miles away from each other but I'll be thinking of you!
*
lalita* - Hi and welcome, the more the merrier  Hope it all goes well for you next week, I'm like Moog, they struggle to find my right ovary, it's quite high and stuck there with scar tissue, so it's a bit amusing when they initially can't find it... they look worried and then eventually spot it! They aren't pleasant but you do get used to them. Stick with us and we'll support you through it.

*Mel* - Sorry to hear you're having pains, you've had so many procedures in such a short space of time everything will be bruised inside, so I'm sure your DH is right and that the aches will start to ease. So glad you got to see Mary and Mungo, it was really emotional for me, seeing them on the screen, it suddenly made it seem so real. Have you got anything planned to take your mind off the 2WW?

*Jo* You sound like you've really got the lurg and then AF on top of that, it's just not your week hun! Have they said that the polyps can just shrink? I know their size is effected by your hormone levels, so fingers crossed they have reduced/gone.

Right I'm off to bed, I'll let you know how my scan goes on Thursday.

Hugs to everyone else too



Beth
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Beth 
Hope you are well  , nothing planned for me for this 2ww off work at the moment but back on Monday, OTD is the 31st July so have ages yet, i was very tempted to test early but I honestly dont think I need too   it feels like AF is on her way I can always tell when she is coming  ... will try and stay focused but its hard.....thank you for your support xxx

Ladies Its official I have gone totally   went ot Tesco yesterday and spent £50 went through the self serve till thingy and noticed that I didnt get my £8 worth or!! I was getting more and more impatient ..... she then came back and said that one of the items was not in with the offer !! even though they had the sign right over em !! I went nuts and told her to take all of the shopping back !! every last bit !! DH was really embarresed lol I just flipped my stack !!!! its this bloody 2ww thats what it is !!


Take care a very emotional mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL Mel,

Well atleast you have a reason for being loopy at the moment.... my hubby say's I'm no different on or off the drugs!!!

Take care you mad woman

xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

How awful lol !! 

I think he is still getting over it   I swear if she would have been the type of assistant who was a bit clever I would have   he one I was Shaking lol

Hope all isgoing well for you hun, Im with care in Sheffield only another week or so for me to OTD not feeling very optimistic but hey xxxx luck to have got this far xx

Let me now how you get on xx

Love
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

I've had another scan today... reasults are similar to my last scan...6 follicles bit larger than last time and some smaller ones that are still too small, so I have to be scanned again on Saturday and egg collection now looks like it might be put off until later in the week  

I think the one thing they forget to tell you when you start your IVF journey is that you have to get used to waiting. 

You have to wait for treatment to start, wait for blood results, wait for your follicles to grow, wait for the time to be right for egg collection, wait for the out come of fertilisation, and then have the dreaded 2WW, sadly I'm not a patient person but I'm learning to be!

Hugs to you all 
Beth
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Lyzbeth - too right and it doesn't stop there.  I'm now waiting for a two week scan.  After that it'll be a 12 or 16 week scan and after that it'll be a blinking long rest of the nine months' wait!


RLx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL, Yep you're right RL and I don't suppose it gets any easier or less stressful 

When I was younger a 30 year old friend of mine found out she was 6 months pregnant and hadn't a clue, she had had irregular periods for years and as she hadn't put that much weight on, so she genuinely didn't know she had conceived. I just can't imagine that, I'm so concious of every little hurdle along this journey!

Beth
xxx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hiya All  

Seems like you are all moving along well

Just to update - I had EC on Tuesday and ET today - I had 7 follicles and 6 eggs collected - 4 fertilized and 3 were put back in - none to freeze as 4th one seems like it won't make it!
Everything went well -EC alittle painful but the staff were so good we bought them chocolates today!! I had no bleeding and only felt very bruised - when I mentioned it to the doctor - he made me laugh by saying - what did I expect after they had used a bloody great needle to remove the eggs!! they even showed us the fertilized eggs they were putting back and explained how much they had divided etc - I have one grade 1 and 2 grade 2's on board - its weird - but I feel worse today than through any of the rest of it and I think it is the thought of the 2ww that does it!! and i have to go back to work next Wednesday to a very stressful job!! I chose to be sedated to have them put back as well - cost more - but what the heck -I was so relaxed it was great!! Now I am just   that it all goes well and they decide to stay with me

Beth - with the injections push your finger hard over the spot straight after you have  removed the needle - it really cut down my bruising and I was getting some great ones! How did the scan go yesterday? When is your EC & ET -all the best

Jo - polyps don't tend to shrink - fibroids can - but only with hormone treatment and then thats only temporary - hope your feeling better after the sickness bug you have had -theres alot of it around  

mel - hope the pain has subsided? what does the clinic say?

lalita - hows it going? tell them every time you are uncomfortable - for me I found a position(not very lady like) where it was more comfortable
- one day it took 3 goes to find on of my ovaries - but they should take their time with you to make it as stressfree as possible for you and have sedation for both EC & ET then you won't be worrying about it

RL - I am thinking of you to keep my PMA - it can happen - you are proof and I am hoping it will happen for me & everyone else too 


You are all in my thoughts and thank you for being there every step of the way - My boss had no idea how involved this process is and unless some one is there with you or been through it they really have no idea 

Wow sorry this was so long 


  to us all 


XXXX The Moog XXXX


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Girls

How are we all this evening 

Beth - hope the follies are having a growth spurt    - 6 is good though & at least you're on the SP so its still not going to be as long as other protocols - bet you're fed up of the needles though  
Mel - the 31st will soon come round - maybe you get a few pains when they are implanting     Fingers crossed 
Moog - was just typing this post when saw your message was thinking hadn't seen you post for a while.Thats fantastic news - don't know what the grades all mean but 3 is a great result to put back in & it must make you feel so positive after you've had all the chats about being older and trying and how the success rate isn't as good. Good on you - you've proved that your in with the same chance as women a lot younger !    My friend that tried a few years ago (& was told there was only 5% chance) told me she felt so relieved when she managed to get 2 eggs fertilised and t/x - she said she felt normal - I didn't know what she meant at the time but can identify with it now (She's now 28wks PG naturally at 40)  Maybe going back to work will help you take your mind of 2ww but be selfish, put yourself first and makesure you don't do crazy hours
Lalita - hope it is going ok - the thought of the scans is worse than having them I think. My doc told me to sit on my hands for the scans as this tilts up your pelvis and it made it a lot more comfy

I've had my op on Wed - much better than expected. The consultant came round afterwards - couldn't find a polyp - just a flap of skin and fluid in the endometrial wall (whatever that is? ) & everything looks healthy  Asked him if we could have gone ahead with transfer rather than having to freeze - he said difficult to say but was better to have a look & check everything out. Said that it could have been caused by the drugs. We can start the FET with my next AF. Feel a lot brighter today as the effects of the GA are wearing off  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend 
Jox


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

The Moog, I had double donation - eggs and sperm - so you shouldn't use me as your inspiration.  I had it easy!  A very, very high chance of conceiving and (hope, hope, hopefully) a 26-year-old's chance of carrying to term. No nasty drugs with no nasty side effects (I am loving being on progesterone, it's like happy pills to me!) and no painful collections or transers.  Five minutes in the stirrups and that was it.
So double, triple easy.

No less thrilled than anybody else when it came to the BFP though!  

RLxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh* Moog* I'm delighted for you, I've never got as far as having three transferred, so you're my inspiration now  I'll try your tip with the injections as my tummy looks like I've been beaten up! Sorry to hear you're feeling rough, like I said to Mel your body has been through such a lot, you should try and take it easy now. Have you any plans for you're 2WW? I'm going to take a bit of time off work, put my feet up and read a few books that I've not got round to yet.

*Jo*That's great news I'm so pleased it worked out well and that you've got the green light for FET, do you have to take any drugs once AF is here? I'm completely ignorant of the FET procedures!

*RL* How did you find the process with the Spanish clinic? 
We have been looking into going to Spain or Greece for DEIVF if this cycle isn't successful, I think we are 100% on Greece now because we need an O neg blood group donor with red/blond hair. The clinics have advised that a good Lalitamatch would be more likely in Greece (with an Eastern European donor) than Spain, sadly neither DH or I have typical Mediterranean features.

* Mel * Hope you're feeling a bit better (and you're not as mad at the moment  ) Not long until the 31st July.... no testing early... we'll be checking up on you!  

As for me I'm still on the drugs, they scanned me again today and said it maybe Thursday for egg collections but I think they are leaving me as long as they can so that the other follicles catch up.

Hugs to everyone else and take care
Beth
xXx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Lyzbeth - Institute Marques has been brilliant, all the way through.  Extremely professional, amazingly customer-centric and a lovely, handsome Spanish doctor who got me pregnant first time, so I ain't complaining! I can't recommend them highly enough.  My friend who came with me fell in love with all the staff and the clinic, plus the fab hospital next door where the transfer is actually done.

No idea about the matching as this wasn't at all on my list of priorities, however they did match my hair colour and type and eye colour to the egg donor: brown, wavy hair and hazel eyes. They said 95 % of their donors are Spanish but I guess that doesn't make it impossible to find your colouring match in Spain - but I'd have thought similar chance as a Greek clinic.  I did read somewhere that there are plenty of Eastern European donors in Spain, but obviously not at IM. You could email them?  they responded to my first enquiry very quickly by email and I got a first appointment within three weeks.

All I can say is I've seen egg donor twins from IM who are absolutely beautiful and a pic of a double donor little boy from IM who is totally gorgeous.  So I am hoping mine will be as lovely!

Have you tried Norway?

RLx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hiya Jo 

Feeling the onset on AF at the moment she is due to make her arrival tomorrow and I am like clockwork   , still not giving up hope at the moment got another 5 sleeps to test, If Af holds off ( i have a feeling its the pessaries that will keep her away) 

I just want to get this week out of the way xxx

Take care 

Love 
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info *RL* I must admit that we aren't too hung up on a perfect match to our features etc, but we do need the O neg blood group match as that's what both DH and my blood groups are. We started talking to a co-ordinator for a Spanish clinic but we were advised that there are more Eastern European donors registered in Greece, plus they can find the blood group match, so that swayed us there.

*Mel* - I will keep my fingers crossed that it's not AF hun and that Jo is right and that the twinges are due to implantation.

HUGE  to you

Beth
xXx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hope you are all well? 

RL -  Egg Donation is next on our list if this doesn't work, my DH is only 33 so he's ok for a while!! - I am interested in the fact that you decided to use a Spanish clinic - is it cheaper or does it just have better results for older women?  I am very happy with my clinic but it has worked out very expensive and even more so for ED. how does it work out with all the scans etc do you keep flying backwards & forwards or did you take holiday?

Mel - Fingers crossed that its not AF - not long to go now - I am sure it will all be good and I am sending you a big  

Jo - So glad the operation was a success and that you can now carry on with the FET - how long before you start?

Beth - Thank you for your kind words - good luck for your egg collection on Thursday I have been told that its better the slower they grow, not sure how true that it but a good thing to think about. Re my 2WW - unfortunately I have to go back to work - wish I could just take the time off but not to be - I only have today and tomorrow off and then back into the thick of stress city  - so not looking forward to that at all!! Wish I could just stay at home and watch crappy movies every day and walk the dog!! But it pays the bills and pays for the ivf

All the best and   to us all

The Moog


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies I hope you are all well  

Moog- No sign of AF as yest today which is due date for me (well at least I think so) Care have said it should be 14 days after EC which does tie in with my natural cycle of 28 days.. not really sure how it works I had a cycle to work alongised my natural cycle....I also went bakc to work today missing crappy movies and walking the dog too, how you feeling ? I hope you are nice an Positive xxx

Beth - Hi hun hope all goes well for you on Thursday Im sure you will get lots and lots of lovely Eggs xxx

TTFN 
Love
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Just a quicky to say I had yet another scan today and there is some good news I have 9 follicles that seem to be maturing nicely, so hopefully we will get a few more eggs than our last two attempts.

I've just heard on the news that they are to review the laws on IVF in the UK to see if they should pay egg/sperm donors, the review has been prompted by the number of women going abroad for DEIVF. They said that they hope that paying UK donors will persuade more people to donate, reducing the waiting list for UK women. I must admit that the 18 months wait we were quoted by two UK clinics for donor eggs is the main reason we will be going to Greece if this cycle doesn't work. 

I think anything that helps women/couples to have the choice to stay in the UK for treatment will be a good thing.

Catch you all soon  
Beth
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Lysbeth/The Moog

IM certainly isn't cheaper than anywhere else - it's probably on a par or more expensive than UK.  I think I paid around £10k altogether for one cycle and for my frosties.  I chose them because I'd read a lot of positive comments and I had two personal recommendations from women who'd got pregnant first time - one with double donor, one with donor eggs.  On that personal reference plus the fact there was absolutely no waiting list, I made the decision to visit and it is superb.  Very professional, reassuring, lovely environment etc.  Plus Barcelona is a pleasure to visit, easy to get a cheap flight quickly and only two hours away.  All of that made my mind up but it was a very gut/emotional decision rather than a financial one, which for me is more important. Speaking to the staff they were fabulous and my consultant was brilliant with me - he was off on paternity leave when I went back for transfer so he's obviously very good at making babies!  All in all I felt looked after and cared about.  

They quote 48 - 60% success rates for donor eggs.  Not sure if that's any more successful than other clinics.  That's fresh eggs and for me, fresh sperm too.  Frozen embryos I think they quoted about 45% and about a third of the price and they have a three attempt discount/money back programme, although they say 90% of women conceive within three attempts - still good but at 44 I wanted the absolutely best chance of conceiving first time.  There is another FF-er who was there on same day as me with her DH for double donation and she also conceived!  She tested a day earlier than me (naughty) and I was convinced I wouldn't fall pregnant because she had!

Oh and they do match blood type but you'd have to ask if they have plenty of donors with your type. Infact they do that as a matter of routine whether you want it or not as they say - particularly with father's type - it makes things easier that no eyebrows are raised in the future if undergoing medical treatment etc.

Do PM me if you want any more info gals.  Lots of ladies on the singles threads go to Reprofit in Czech Republic although they say it's much cheaper, it's very very busy and there is a slight waiting list I think.

RLxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello girls, mind if I join you?  Iv had 3 cycles of icsi but sadly no success and after our third attempt, the clinic told us our best option was Egg donation, which is what we are going for now.  We had our 3 cycles in Norway, lovely clinic and I would highly recommend it, the only reason we are not having this treatment there is because Egg donation is illigal in Norway.  We have chosen Reprofit, a clinic that has a great reputation and a very good success rate.  We booked for this treatment in October last year,  there was a 10 month waiting list, that waiting list has gone up to 12 months now.

We are due to go over 22nd August, I have my shot this Thursday, its finally getting here


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Dita and welcome 

I've read quite a bit about Reprofit and as you say they seem to have an excellent reputation. It must have been so hard to wait 10 months for treatment, but now that it's finally here I bet you are excited. What drugs do you need to be on? Is it to get your system inline with the donors?

Thanks for the info *RL*, those success rates sound very impresive and after all, that's what we are all looking for....... success!

I've been given my date & time for collection, so I've just done my final trigger injection!

How's everyone else doing

Hope you are all ok

Beth
xxx


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Lyzbeth, and thanks for the welcome.  
To be honest, the ten month wait was a nice break from it all. We were able to just get on with life and live a bit without worrying or thinking about tx all the time like we have done for the past 3 years. I have to have my depot shot tomorrow, then, on the first day of af I have to start taking utrogestan.  The drugs are a hell of a lot cheaper than the last 3 times thats for sure   

I finally got my donor details today, very excited now, finally feels like its all real 

When is your dates for ec/et?


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls 

We had egg collection today and have 7, so I'm really chuffed! We will know tomorrow how many have fertilised and then embryo transfer should be Saturday... all being well.
*
Dita* I know what you mean, we have had 3 lots of IVF this year and it feels like it's all we have done and it's such a rollercoaster of emotions it's just mentally draining.

*Mel * How are you two doing I know your test date is the 31st Mel and I'm praying for good news for you hun  

*Moog * When is you test date hun, is it the 7th August? Hope every thing is ok now you are back at work.

I spotted a post by * Spanner* on another tread and I'm sure she won't mind me upating you all, she's has 2 embryos transfered today and her OTD is 11-08-09 - wishing her all the best 

*Harris* Hope you are ok as we haven't heard from you for a while, I seem to remember you were starting on the 24th, so hopefully your follicles will be growing nicely by now and it's all going well for you.

*Jo * Bet you're chomping at the bit to get going with FET next month, I suppose all you can do now is eat well and relax and get yourself ready.

*Lalita * Hope your scan went ok...let us know how your getting on.

* Als * hope everything is ok, haven't heard from you in a while, take care xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but big hugs to all  the July gang!

Beth
xxxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi All

*Beth*- great news about the 7 - thats fantastic  and hoping you have lots   doing their stuff and it all goes well Sat - be thinking of you!

*Moog* - hope you're feeling ok - it must be a relief to get on to 2ww -fingers crossed they are settling in nicely  

*Mel* - realised its the 31st tomorrow so lots of   that its a great big positive for you tomorrow

*Lalita* - hope scans are going ok

*Dita* - welcome to the thread - you'll find us a friendly bunch and quite a few of us are going through it for the first time

Its getting late so just a quick post - I'll be back at weekend to check on the news  

BFN 
jO X


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quicky........ 3 fertilised so I'll be have them all put back tomorrow, I'm so relieved as I'd convinced myself we wouldn't get any that were mature enough to fertilise, as they seemed to take so long to develop to the right size this time.

Will pop back at the weekend to catch up with you all

Beth
xxx


----------



## Emmajane2 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi there
My thoughts and prayers and fingers are crossed for you.can you let me know how you get on as will be starting in the next few months thanks xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies
Just to let you all know its a BFN for me   its what I expected so Im just relieved the wait is over, going to get nice and fit over the next few months and maybe try one more time before the end of this year.

Thanks for all of your support over the past month, good luck and love to you all 
Mel xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on here for a while as I keep reading posts and then not having enough time to post myself etc.  Our computer is in an annexe and its been a bit difficult with ds lately.  However, we now have a playpen in the office!

Beth - thanks so much for asking how I am.  I've been following your progress with interest as I'm right behind you.  You must be so pleased to have got seven eggs and have three put back - I'm really excitied for you and hope there is some super magic going on in your tummy at the moment.          What was egg collection like?  Was it ok?  I really hope your transfer goes well tomorrow.    

Mel - I've posted you on the 30s is the new 40s thread, but just wanted to say again how sorry I am hun.        

Moog - how are you getting on with the 2ww?  Its so difficult to take your mind of things....

I started stimms on the 24th and had my first scan on Wednesday.  There were only 3 follicles on the right side (1 x8 adn 2 x5) and nothing on the left.  It's difficult to know what to think as have nothing to compare it to, but the Lister have upped my drugs and I'm back again on Monday.  They said it wasn't a great start, but early days.  Since then I've been trying to rest more, have a hot pad glued to my tummy and have really upped my protein intake.  

Hi to everyone else...

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

*Mel * I'm so very sorry to hear your news, I know you had doubts and had probably prepared yourself for this result but it's still such sad news to cope with. I hope you give yourself time to heal and to come to terms with this. Being on my 3rd attempt I know how you feel and hopefully the Doctors can learn from what has happened during this treatment and maybe offer to change the protocol or do further tests before you do decide to try again, but whatever happens my thoughts are with you hun xxx  xxx

*Harris * Nice to hear from you again, egg collection was fine, I had a full general anaesthetic so I don't remember anything about the procedure  They had to go through my tummy to get to one of my ovaries due to it being so high up, so I have a tiny scar near my belly button, but other than that I'm not even sore, so I think they did a great job. Hopefully they will be as good with the transfer!

My follicles took ages to grow this time and they had to up my drugs and keep me on them an extra 4 days, but then they suddenly seemed to surge ahead and I ended up with 9 that were a good size, so hopefully yours will do the same.

* Emma* Hi and welcome Emma, thanks for your kind thoughts and wishes, feel free to in and chat any time 

Hope to hear from the rest of you and wish me luck for tomorrow 

Beth
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Beth 

Love to you Hun xxx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

every one 

Welcome to Dita & Emma- Great to have more people here although I start to loose track of names so apologies if I miss anyone out

RL - hows it going - I bet its even worse waiting for the first scan than the 2WW??

Mel - I am so so sorry to hear your news - it must be heartbreaking and all my thoughts are with you 

Jo - I am so sorry - will you try again this year? 

Harris - great to hear from you again - hope it goes a bit better this week and you get a few more follies - have you considered acupuncture or reflexology to help with stimulation?

Beth - fantastic - 3 put back - do you know the grades? but at least that's a great chance now - fingers crossed. Yes my test date is around Thursday next week but I won't be testing until the end of the weekend as I don't want to break down at work if it bad news and I am already way behind with my work as it is!!

Lalita - how are the scans going, are you getting good results?


Just to let you know the 2ww is worse than the 2 weeks of injecting - at least then I had something to do & think about!! - Last week I had the worst stomach aches ever and I thought that AF  was on its way - this weekend I have had some spotting and more  cramps but not as bad, but I am not getting my hopes up - one hurdle at a time and trying not to obsess too much. I am trying to stay calm and relaxed - but am so uptight its unbelievable - the more I try to  relax the worse I get!! My poor DH is now having to try and sleep to the sound of whale and meditation tapes - I m not sure who going the more crazy - me or him LOL. Yesterday I managed to destroy my laptop completely - wiped everything off it - I am defo losing the plot!!  

You guy's are keeping me sane (ish)  as is my dog and I really enjoy reading your experiences  and   and realising that I am not so different after all. I am finding I can't actually discuss this with anyone at the moment except you guys - so thanks for being there and I have my fingers and legs crossed for every one for this week 

 

xxx The Moog xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Moog,

I has 3 put back, (1 grade 1) (1 grade 2) (1 grade 3) all had 4 cells, and the embryologist seemed pleased with them, just hope they snuggle in and stick now!

Beth
xxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Girls 

Mel - really sorry to hear your news - even though you've prepared yourself it must be really gutting  When do you go back for your follow-up?
Beth - great news about the transfer - is that better result than last time so far? Hope they all bed in nicely  
Moog - hope the wait isn't driving you too mad. In your last post you said sorry to me but not sure what for?? Must be the hormones  I know what you mean about not wanting to talk about it. Thankfully we didn't tell many people what was happening but the few that do know keep asking when we are starting with the frozen transfer but decided not going to tell anyone when it is if I can help it - other than all you guys!
Harris - good to hear from you again and hope scan goes well this week 
Emma - welcome -where are you up to on treatment ?
;Lalita - where are you up too hun - started the scans yet? 
We're back at hospital for a chat tomorrow to find out whether its better to try with our 2 frozen ones or go for fresh cycle - I'll let you know how we get on!
ttfn
Jo x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Jo 
Yes pretty gutted   but hey first attempt going to have one more go   if Dr Shaker says its worth it , Im back next Wednesday so will let you know.

Love 
Mel


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hi all - Moog 2ww is awful I agree but you have to distract yourself with lots to do.  I tried to forget I was waiting for anything and it worked.  Especially as I had a mammoth works do that I was organising and running the night before!

Had a scan on Thursday last week (see pic) but am having another on Friday as Sister said it was probably too early to see a heartbeat and I can't rest now until I see one!  She did say it was a lovely sac though!

RLxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi  everyone

Beth - I'm so excited for you.  Lets hope they're all snuggling down nicely.  

Mel - good for you for making a plan so quickly.  Good luck with next week.. I love your Drs Name - - it reminds me of shaking stevens!!

Moog - hope your wait is going oK?  Richmond Lass - congratulations on your BFP.  Good luck with your scan.  They are so nerve wracking at this stage and then soooo exciting!    I love your advice about the 2ww and I think that's what I'm going to try to do.  A lady on another thread made sure she had a mini project for each day.  I find the 2ww sooooo difficult...

I'm on day 12 of stimms and I have 4 follies which are all growing well and a good lining.  Its a shame there aren't more, but I'm feeling grateful for the four!  Back again on Wed and I hope to get an egg collection date so that we can get a bit organised!  

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello everyone, and most of all thank you for thinking of me even though I have not been good at updating. ^

Mel- I am so very sorry, but I am glad that you are thinking about your next step. I had miscarried at 9 weeks and it was the knowledge that I could have another chance that kept me from getting depressed. Well that and lots of delicious, expensive chocs! My best wishes for you 

I hope you are all well. I took a long time to find our thread as I forgot which one it was! The scan went ok and the endometrium was fine too, but some hormone was too high so I got worried, but apparently it would not interefere with the transfer. I am on the short protocol, but it all happened at such short notice. 
So here I am on a 2ww! I had the TX last week at IM, it was quick but still uncomfortable. Have two embies.
I didnt have my original doctor but the replacement were ok, though the whole experience felt quite clinical and impersonal. The two doctors just rushed through everything. I will forgive them if my result is positive though!
Now its just a waiting game.  

Lyzbeth, Moog- how are you and hope the embies are settling 
I am getting bored of the IVF relaxation tapes too. Think tomorrow its back to rock for me!

Jo- have you had embies transfered too? Sorry if I am not with it today, but I hope you are feeling fine. I promise to be back to normal soon.... think its not a good idea to be emailing at 1.30 at night 

Hello and welcome Dita

Take care all and good luck


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
Just a quick one to let you know that it was a  for me and I am devastated.

I knew yesterday when I started to bleed - just after another woman shoved her 10 week scan photo's right in my face!!

Completely at a loss now

Good luck to the rest of you - I will catch up with you all in a few days when it has all sunk in and we have planned our next step.


The very sad Moog xxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi the moog,

We haven't 'chatted' before but I have read a little bit about your 2ww in the last few days on this thread.  I just wanted to say how sorry I am about your bfn.  I hope you can pick yourself up soon after this devastating blow, I was upset for a long time after a chemical pg nearly 2 years ago and still think ' what if..' now.

Thinking about you, take care
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

The Moog - I'm so sorry for the BFN.  It's just not fair!  I hope you are looking after yourself today.  And how awful about that's woman's timing - not her fault but people have no idea do they?
RLxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Moog I don't know what to say, I'm so sorry it's not worked out this time for you.  As I said to Mel, make sure you give yourself some time to heal and come to terms with this and I hope to speak to you soon 

Beth
xxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear Moog 

So very sorry to hear your news - I hope you are starting to feel a little tiny bit better today. It might not feel like it now but you have done so well to get this far - responded well to drugs, had eggs, that fertilised so don't be too downhearted - there must still be some hope there so please don't beat yourself up about it. Thinking off you  
Please let us know how you are feeling  when you feel able too - we are here for you 
Jo x


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies -

*Mel * - how are you feeling hun? Have you seen your doc now & what do they say? 

*Beth * - hope you are chilling out - when is your test date it must be soon   

*Lalita* - hope the dreaded 2WW isn't getting to you too much - when are you testing? Where is IM - is that Spain? 

*Harris* - given that you posted a few days you might have had your EC by now - hope it went well  

*Richmond Lass * - fingers crossed the scan was good on Friday 

Hi to Coco Ruby - love the name! 

We went back to the clinic last week - started to discuss the FET but we asked given our situation (time of the essence (their words), etc) should we not just try a fresh cycle . Doc said no its better to use time while on waiting list to try FET but then phoned us later to say she was discussing it with consultant as not sure - that was Tues and we haven't heard anything yet!!!  I'm going to phone tomorrow and just put us on the waiting list - we can always come off it later. This whiole FET seems really weird - seems to take 3 times as long as SP we've all been on!

This last week means that we deserve a  on this thread

Jo x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

hello ladies hope you are all well  

Jo im fine hun how about you ? I have low days and but these are becoming easier to deal with I start the Gym again tomorrow I have put sooo much weight on (plus it gives me something to focus on)
My follow up is on Wednesday with Dr Shaker I have no idea what I wnat to ask ... or what I should be asking if im honest it all passed to quick Im convinced that the Embies did not get put back !!! Extreme I know but there was something not quite right with ET it was so so painful, then they seemed to rush it just to get rid of me (probably my paranoia) 

Will let you know how I get on xxxx Love 
Mel


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello ladies, you're right Jo it seems to have been a hell of a week.

I'm not due to test until the 17th but AF (based on last months date) is due today, so if I get passed that milestone I'll breath a sigh of relief, on each TX so far AF has arrived bang on time, which is always before my given test date.

*Jo* The FET does seem to take a while to set up, is it due to the treatment to get your cycle ready for the transfer I think you're right to go back on the waiting list though, all of us on this thread know that time isn't on our side, so I think you have to hedge your bets!

*
Mel* So glad you're feeling a little better hun, I keep posting this link, but I really think it's helpful for follow up consulations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0 I downloaded it and picked out the most relevant questions and my consultant seemed really pleased that I was asking detailed questions, it certainly helped us focus.

*Moog* Hope it's getting easier hun 

Beth
xxx

Hi and welcome Coco Ruby xxx

And lots of  to everyone else too.


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello ladies

Its been a hard week for all I guess, but glad that we have each others support.

Dear Moog- I am so very sorry, and I hope time helps you feel better and stronger. Thinking of you 

Jo- Appreciate your kind words. I hope you have managed to get advice from your clinic. Which one are you at? My clinic, IM is in Spain. I am just about to email them as have had spotting twice now and getting nervous. Also the fact that I dont have any 'symptoms' which probably might be normal, but still cant help feeling a sense of foreboding as it was the same when I had a miscarriage 2 years ago. 

The 2ww is hard, but am trying to keep busy. I manage to do so because I am a volunteer carer for an elderly woman. Am trying to get creative and make things but keep baking cakes!!  Not very nice ones according to DH though, so more for myself I guess! I am trying not to give myself any option but to get on with it and keep this little nagging voice in my head quiet. Till test day which is Aug 14th.

Take care and hugs to all


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

*lalita* I'll join you eating your cakes... my test date is the 17th so I'm sure I'd be able to eat quite a few cakes between now and then!!



Beth
x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Beth 

This is great !! thank you so much 

Love 
mel


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi to everyone

Dear Moog - I was so sorry to read about your BFN.  How are you doing?  It's such a horrible, hard feeling to deal with.  I really hope you aren’t feeling too awful and that you’re doing some nice pampering things.  I know they don’t really help, but they do help distract you.  Also, lots of chocolate...    

Jo – have you heard back from the clinic yet?  It is so frustrating when they go all vague on you...  I’m afraid I don’t know anything about FET, but I hope you get a plan sorted out.  

Mel – good luck with your follow up tomorrow

Lyzbeth adn Lalita – I have my fingers and thumbs crossed for you.    

I had my EC yesterday and it didn't go brilliantly.  I had four good sized follies, but there was only one egg.  The very good news is that it has fertilised and I'm having my ET tomorrow - I really hope nothing goes wrong.  I found yesterday hard to deal with and had a bit of a blub.  Since then my  head has been all over the place not helped by lots of confussion about my IVIG transfussion.  The drugs are supposed to be coming tomorrow (according to the dr) but at 4.15 he hadn't ordered them yet (according to the company).  The IVIG is due to be on Friday at home and I know its all going to be last minute and stressie as everything has been with it!!!  Anyway, I need to focus on tomorrow and stay positive.  

    

Love, Harris sxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Harris 

You only need the one chuck !!! everything crossed for you xxxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hi Jo - yes thanks scan was great on Friday - little heartbeat!  Really choked me.  all feels much more real now.

RLx


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Thank you for all your kind comments - I am back at work and trying to remain positive - I think the hardest bit of the negative result was my husband being so distressed( he never shows his emotions like this!!) because he was so worried about how I was going to take things now and worried I was going to sink back into depression like I did after each of my miscarriages. It has to be said that I did take some time off work and emotionally I really couldn't take being there. Every so often I do cry - i know it stupid, but I just think its so unfair - all we want is a little family of our own!

We have our follow up consultation tomorrow and then we will make our decision on what our next step will be. Just like Mel both my DH & I are going to diet and exercise and save enough money for another attempt - hopefully before Christmas

RL - congratulations - I hope all goes well for you and your little one - we are going to discuss donor options tomorrow as well as this may be a better chance for me

Harris - I have my fingers crossed for you - one good one is all you need xx I don't know what IVIG treatment is - it sounds stressfull - I really hope it all goes OK for you 

Lalita & Beth - hope your 2 ww is not dragging too much and fingers crossed for you both. My friend had spotting the whole way through and still had a BFP and is now 4 months pregnant although she is about 10 years younger than us, but with no fallopian tubes.

Coco Ruby - thank you for your kind words and all the best. 

Jo - You are right your fet treatment seems to be taking forever - any news on dates yet?

Anyway guy's I will be keeping my eye on all of you and your progress - my very best wishes to you all and thank you for your support, your company and your kind words

Much Love &   to you all

The Moog xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 
Hope you are all well  

Had my follow up today and there is no reason why I cant try again, no reason why I would need to change the meds , my lining was super duper at 16mm in the top 10% its just a lottery getting the best quality egg .... so ladies what do I do ? shall we have one more try / or do I admit that my eggs are rhubarb cos I am an oldie?

I tell you what guys Ill show em !!! thats what bring on the meds bring on EC, ET and the 2ww  this could be my lucky cycle ! if its not then hey I tried picked myself up dusted myself off and shared my experiences xxxx

Love to you all 

Mel xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you are having good evenings.

Melstev, glad to hear you are giving it another go.  Like you say, it's only one good egg you need.  I often think why would nature let women have periods into their late forties if there wasn;t SOME chance of having another baby, however small.  Go girl!!

Hi The Moog, have been thinking about you and hoping you are ok (in the circumstances). I do understand what you mean when you say that all you want it a little family.  Just recently I've been thinking about all the famous women who are having babies in their late thirties and early forties - Madonna, Hallie Berry, Salma Hayek, even Kate Garraway.  And I think, why didn't I conceive when I was first trying at 38/39?  And then there's Madonna, a woman with everything, popping out her first at 38 and her second at 42!!  I try not to think about it too much, I am getting bitter and I really don't want to be like that....

Well, I had my third scan today and all 7 follies have grown.  However, I only have 3 over 18 (19.5 and 2 x 18.5), then I have a 15.5, a 14, a 12.5 and an 11.  EC is Friday (!) so now I am worried that I will only have 3 follicles big enough to have any eggs in - IF there are eggs.  I am trying to be positive!!

Take care all
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Moog - I feel for you I really do and you are being very brave.  If you ever want to chat about anything do Pm me.

Coco - hate to appear cynical but I dare say most of the celebs that appear to be popping them out in their forties are probably doing it with a little assistance - they just aren't telling anyone.  Like most of the women walking around pregnant that we assume did it by themselves!

RLxx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all

Its a funny thing........... I used to have a firm belief due to events in my life, that made me believe that womenkind could be their own worst enemies and wished I was a boy!. Well I was much younger too, but now- older and wiser,I am so glad to be a woman and that here we are sharing and understanding only as a woman could. So thank you all! 

Beth- those damn cakes are addictive, but glad you are in it with me. All the best for the test on 17th 

Harris- appreciate your kind wishes and fingers crossed that all went well for ET

RL- so wonderful to read about your scan

Coco Ruby- best of luck to you too for EC and hope it goes well and you feel alright

Mel- wow!   I admire your fighting spirit and am glad you are giving it another go. Good for you! I pray it is your lucky cycle

Moog- Thank you for your kind wishes. The spotting has stopped now. Phew for the time being.

I hope that the time off work has helped you and hope that you will be ready and fit for your next try. At least you are brave, and its no bad thing crying. I think its our mechanism to help us get over things and cope better. After my miscarriage, I found Zita Wests books and yoga helped me cope and eat healthier. Well at the moment my sin though is cakes! I truly wish you luck  

Love to all xx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies


Been a busy week at work so sorry for lack of posts

Moog -good to hear from you - hope the pain is starts to feel less as the days go on 

Mel - thats great news - go girl ! 

Lalita & Lyzbeth - lots of PMA over the next few days -      Do let us know how you get on!

Harris - hope it all went well for e/c 

RL - hope you're feeling ok 

Coco ruby - hope its gone ok if e/c was today? 

We finally heard back from hospital - definitely think its better for us to do FET first. Went to try & book next seesion of IVF just in case (but also realistic) - last week they said it was Oct - now its jumped to Dec because unit is merging with another one so closed all of Nov Not happy as it will be nearly 8 months since I had my AMH which was pants then so hope there will be something left? Any ideas how quickly it drops off Also still no sign of A/F after polyp op - until it shows can't book for day 21 The irony - it just disappears when you do want it  

By the way has anyone tried the Zita West vits - we have been doing Foresight but it is v expensive & I'm thinking of trying something else?
Love
Jo x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sadly it's a   for me, I tested this morning but already new the outcome as AF arrived on Saturday  

We had already decided to try again if this TX was unsuccessful but next time will be with donor eggs. So I'm going to take a little time out to collect my thoughts and then we have a follow up consultaion to discuss our options on the 3rd September.

I'll pop back soon for a proper chat.

Hugs to you all and thanks for your continued support

Beth
xXx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Beth

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news..sending you   and wishing you the best.  Take care of yourself x

Jo8, hope Af turned up after all?

Hi lalita 

Richmond lass, hope all is well with you and you are feeling ok?

Melstev, the moog,hope you are both ok?
Had my et today.  I was lucky enough to have 2 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x 5 cell grade 1'.  So I had them all put back in.  Just hoping and praying now!

Love to all
x


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Beth

Just logged on quickly and say your post - so sorry    I was really convinced it was going to be third time lucky for you

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Coco Ruby - great news on the ET today -so assume all the eggs fertilised from the e/c? Wishing you lots of     - we're going to get someone else joining RL soon I'm sure!

Love to the rest of you
Jo x

PS still no A/F yet!!


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all

Beth- I am so sorry, and hope you will be okay.  

Coco Ruby- Best wishes on the ET and fingers crossed for you  

RL, Jo hope you are fine

Mel, Moog you too, and hope time is helping

I am trying not to panic as I will get my result tomorow. Think I just need to get out of the house and go shopping.

take care all xx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all, well we have had a good chat and a few tears but have decided that donor eggs is now the route for us. We will have treatment in November in Greece, so wish us luck.

I'll pop back and catch up with you all soon as I'm really bust at work today but for now thanks for all the kind word and   to you all 

Beth
xxx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all

I hope you are all well. I just wanted to post and say that there is hope. I've had my PG test and its one step up the ladder. Took donkey years to get this far!



Hang in there everyone. My best wishes to you 

Lalita


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Lalita!!                 

That's brilliant news!  

I'm feeling fine thanks ladies - a bit tired/wpied out at times.  Am a complete couch potato and have lost the will to go out or socialise.  Just can't be bothered - but am quite happy feeling that way!  Did go to the flicks the other night and managed to stay awake.

Waiting for my 11-week scan appointment to come through.

RLxx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello RL
Was so chuffed with your bright message. Thank you. Also I dont feel so bad when I cant be bothered to do much at home, even though I am only a few days pregnant! I have to train DH to help more around the house as he is useless 
Like you I've had IVF, so how do they calculate due date? I know its early days to start thinking about that but I cant help it. 

Am glad you are okay otherwise and taking care of yourself.  

Lalita


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Lalita there is a way of calculating due dates on this site  - I think you can find it on the home page.  Roughly speaking I think you add a couple of weeks on to your transfer day and work it out from there.

Glad I cheered you up!  Keep taking it easy!

RLxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there

Congrats Lalita!  Fantastic news   How are you feeling?

Hi Richmondlass, how are you, still feeling tired?  I am sure it was a lovely feeling to see the baby's heartbeat on the screen 

Hi Jo8, any sign of AF yet?  Isn't it typical, when you don't want it, it arrives  

Hi Harrisgame, hope you are well?  Not long to test date now, is that right?  

Hi Melstev and the moog  

I am ok, et was Monday and spent Tues & Weds off work. Had af type pains most of Tues and Weds but yesterday and today I've had nothing but the odd twinge....just keep thinking that obviously nothing is happening.  I haven't had an implantation bleed, or stabbing pains or pulling type pains that seem to typify the embryo 'embedding' into the lining...   Guess it's just a waiting game

x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Coco Ruby - I didn't have implantation pains either but I did have AF twinges for the first couple of days and on and off after that for first few weeks.

RLxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Lalita -    Thats great news - you must be so pleased! Hope you don't mind me asking was this your first go at IVF?

RL - any new on scan dates yet??

Coco Ruby -    hope all is going well on your 2ww.I never got that far but I bet it must feel like an age!

Harris - hope everything is ok with you  - have you tested yet?

Moog - hope you are doing ok hun - we're here if you need to talk 

Mel - any news when you might be starting again?? 

Lyzbeth - hope you're ok - Nov will soon come round & it gives your body a bit of time to recover.

After follow-up private appointment looks like we might be going for fresh cycle next rather than using our frozen ones as the clinic is closing for a couple of months and if we do frozen and then wait for a fresh cycle it will be next Feb. Consultant said he would support going down fresh route which was a surprise as 2 weeks earlier the other doc had said go FET first - felt quite shocked that he didn't say we were wasting our time - so maybe there is a tiny bit of hope  The even bigger surprise was that he said he would try to get us in for Sept - think they feel a bit guilty about misdiagnosing the polyp and that the last treatment was suspended when it needn't have been  >:
I'm feeling more nervous this time than before - don't know if I'm ready for it *& so scared that I don't respond to the drugs if its too soon after last time.(He said it was a long enough gap though)Just waiting for a phonecall this week.Also nervous as I never got to ET last time or the 2ww - so will really need some support 

Hello to anyone I've missed
Jo x


----------



## Symphony (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Is it ok if I join you? I'm starting my 2nd IVF cycle following a negative result last November. This will be my last try with my own eggs (I'm 45). My FSH level is 5.5 and AMH is 8.5 which I've been told is good for my age. Last time I had 5 eggs, two of which fertilised. Following the BFN I decided to have my fibroids removed in the hopes that things would go better this time around. It was thought there were 6 but when the consultant went in she found 18 of them. She removed them all except for a couple of tiny ones which I've been told don't interfere with the cavity. I've also had a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp so I'm hoping this will make a difference.

I started Gonal F on Saturday & will be switching to Merionel on Wednesday. I will be going for a scan on Friday to see how I'm responding to the drugs. 

Hope you're all well and wishing you loads of     for whatever stage you're at.

S xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Symphony  best of luck with your cycle!  Jo8 no still waiting for my appointment to come through for Kingston.  Am feeling a bit strange as haven't had any twinges or aches or pains for about ten days or so having had them regularly so wondering if anythign going on in there...still have tender armpits and feel dog tired = but that could easily be the drugs.  I know it's a bit pessimistic but I owuld have thought that as Juan/Juanita is doubling in size still at the moment I'd feel something.

RLx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello everyone

Symphony- welcome on board and best wishes for your cycle

RL- hope you are doing well. 

Coco Ruby- thanks for your wishes and am feeling fine so far. But as you mentioned, even I didn't have any twinges or pain.
I think its probably different for everyone, but dont worry too much. I still dont have any symptoms as such! Just relax and hope you do something nice for the long weekend. xx

Jo- Thank you for your message and yes am pleased that have got this far. It is my second IVF attempt, the first one appx 3yrs ago which sadly ended in an early miscarriage. It was on the NHS and of course turned 40 soon after, so that was it. Took a while to get this far due to lots of personal and financial issues that forced getting pregnant- into the back seat. Funnily, I didnt know about this website then, it would have been a great help!

I hope your fresh cycle will be fine to start in Sept. Did you hear from the clinic? It is nerve-wracking all this, but in a way also sounds positive.  

Moog, Melstev and Beth- Hello and  hope you are doing okay 

Lalitaxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

*lalita*   CONGRATULATIONS   wow that's brilliant news, I'm so pleased for you and for RL xx

*Jo* that's great news, I'm sure your consultant is right and you'll do well on this new cycle, I'll have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

*Symphony * Welcome and good luck with the scan on Friday

*Harris * have you tested yet, I wasn't sure if it was the 25th or 27th?

*Coco Ruby* Hope you're keeping busy and your 2ww wait will fly by 

*Mel & Moog* Have you heard when you will be trying again, I have to wait until November which seems ages, though I'm sure it will come round before I know it.

I've got a follow up consultaion on the 3rd and will be asking if the clinic can do an aqua scan for me in preparation for my tx in Greece, they have confirmed they do offer aqua scans, but I'm not sure how helpful they will be when I explain that my tx will be abroad.....

Hugs and  to you all and to anyone I've missed.

Beth
xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted yet about  my test - we got a BFP.  Really disappointed, but already feeling better and hoping for better luck next time.  Wil be back later when I have more time.  Love and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Lalita, hope you are feeling ok? 

Harris, I was sorry to hear about your bfn....such cr%p news    How are you feeling now, I hope a little better?

Hi Lyzbeth, when are you due to go to Greece?  Are you having de?  I hope you are feeling a bit better now after your bad news x

Hi The Moog and Melstev, how are you both?

Richmondlass, how are you?  I don't know whether you are 'supposed' to be feeling anything at the gestation period you are at - have you been to the Doctor?  I am sure everything is fine but it might be an idea to have things checked out, just to put your mind at rest? Let us know how you get on, have been thinking about you x

Hi Symphony - am very jealous of your fsh and amh levels!!  Good luck with tx 

Hi Jo8, am hoping September comes around quickly for you - every step of the way  seems to take forever doesn't it?

Well, I had some symptoms that made me think possibly something had happened - on days 8 and 9post et and then day 10 (yesterday) they stopped - so I am fairly sure I know what has happened from past experience.  I tested 3 days early today and got a bfp...BUT, I am very sure it is another chemical, as my symptoms are the same as when I had one before - eg very tender boobs which suddenly went back to normal around day 10...so, I am also getting pretty bad cramping.  I am pleased to have got this far, I have to say, although I know I will be sad when af arrives and I think it will be a killer, judging by the cramps at the moment!  I'll let you know what happens but thanks for being here!  xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Coco Ruby I do hope you're wrong!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you are wrong and you're just feeling what you should be feeling.

RLxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry no personals not been posting for ages..... been really fed up   have been stalking you all though hugs to all those with Bfn XXX im so sad for you, my heart goes out to you all xxx

Massive congrats to those with better news xxxxx luck to those waiting to start and waiting for their resultxx Not sure Im ready for another go but could start at the end of september AF showed bang on time as usual so no suprises there bloody witch !!!

Take care all 

Loads of love and lots pf other stufffffff 

Mel


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Melstev

Sending you a    and lots of best wishes, whatever you decide to do.

Take care of yourself in the meantime - lots of nice bubble baths and chocolate xx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Evening

Just popped on before bedtime

*Coco Ruby* - I'm hoping you are feeling ok    and 

*Mel* - glad to see you post - was getting worried about you. It must be normal to feel like you do - if you think what your body has gone through over last couple of months - stick with it though -you can do it & responded well last time 

*Symphony* - welcome to the thread. Your story is pretty siilar to mine - same kind of response & I had 'polyp' removed & hysteroscopy too in July - only didn't turn out to be a polyp in the end. You have got much better blood results though - so should be good sign for you 

*Harris * - sorry to hear your news - thinking of you 

*Lyzbeth * - not sure what an aqua scan is but hope you can get it done over here - good luck for the 3rd 

*Lalita* - hope you are well & taking it easy 
*RL* - have you got your scan coming up soon? just realised that you are in Richmond. I lived there years ago just by the bridge - its a great place to live isn't it?

I've had a letter this week - my appointment next week for the FET has been changed to a day21 appointment to start my fresh cycle!!So i'm there on the 4th Seopt - feeling a bit anxious though so know what you mean Mel don't know if I'm quite ready for it so soon but don't suppose we haven't much time to spare so need to crack on with it 

HOPE HAVEN'T MISSED ANYONE
BFN
jo x


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all

Harris- am very sorry and hope you will be feeling a little better soon 

Mel- good to hear from you and thank you for your kind wishes. hope you will feel ready for Sept.  

Lyzbeth- Thank you for the message and good luck for the 3rd.  

Jo- Good luck Jo for your Sept appointment and new cycle  

Coco Ruby- I really hope you are ok, please take care and thinking of you  

RL- Hope you are feeling positive. When is your next scan? fingers crossed.  my first early scan is next week but had some spotting, bad headaches and my back is just as painful. Dont know if they are good or bad symptoms, but am nervous

Symphony- hope your scan was fine  

Take care all xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all - next scan is on NHS and booked in for 12 and a half weeks - another two and a half weeks.  I was hugely disappointed so rang Queen Mary's to see if I could book a private one - they don;t do early pregnancy scans it seems just the up to seven weeks or so ones.  So I may ring Parkside Hosp in Wimbledon to book a private early pregnancy scan.  Queen Mary's did say I could ring the NHs if I had cause for concern or bleeding etc but it's just peace of mind I want as my symptoms have tailed off - apart from the horrendous tiredness of course (yawn) and mild queasiness.

I might sit tight.  It's just that the GP did say I would have an 11 wk scan (next week) but turns out its anytime between 11 and 14 weeks!!
Anybody else got similar experiences?

RLxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Richmondlass, I have never progressed as far as you so I can't give any advice but I would have thought many private clincs would give you a scan upon request if you were paying for it.  What about BUPA or somewhere like that?  Just for your peace of mind although I am sure eveything is fine x

Hi Lalita, how are you today?

Jo8, Sept 4th is just round the corner!  Lots of luck for then  

Hi Harris, hope you are ok today?  Hi Melstev ,Lyzbeth, symphony, moog

Did another test and got another bfp (third one but today was the otd).  However, I've also started to get a v light brown cm, usually a sign for me that af is on the way.  That, plus the af pains, non-painful boobs etc isn't looking good...am having an hcg tmrw but think things will take their course before then...
Hope you are all ok?
x


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Coco Ruby

Hope you wrong about your feeling that A/F on the way  - Not that I know but surely if it is your OTD today & its positive that should be good? Will you get the blood tests results tomorrow? Hoping it all goes well  

Let us know 

Hi to everyone else
Jo x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Coco - yes may well ring Parkside Hosp in Wimbledon - that's the nearest private early pregnancy unit to me.

RLx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Helo everyone

Sorry but bear with me if I dont mention everyone. Dont feel so good and had fresh bleed almost like a period and have been put on bed rest and thats helping. Will get back to you after my scan.

Coco Ruby- Really wish you well  

Jo- Good luck for the 4th 

RL-Hope your scan was sorted out. Its such a pain to get this things done even if you are willing to pay!


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Lalita

Just read your post - hope you are ok - when is the scan?   

Coco Ruby - any news ?? Thinking of you  

bfn
Jo x


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Hi Lalita - am sending you lots of positive vibes and hoping everything turns out ok for you...  

Richmondlass, did you manage to get your scan in the end?  I hope everything turns out ok with Juan / Juanita (did you get DE from Spain maybe?!)  

Hi Jo8, lyzbeth and Harris - how are you all today?

I had my second hcg test yesterday - it has gone up in 3 days from 245 to 878...which I have been told is good!  Am very pleased but I still feel so nervous.  Am having quite bad af type pains and stabbing on both sides of abdomen    and I feel like I am going to bleed any minute most of the time...am happy though, and taking it very easy.  7 week scan is booked for 15th Sept - how am I going to wait til then?!!

Lots of   to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## The Moog (May 9, 2009)

Dear All,
Just a quickie and no personals -to all of you with BFN i send you a   and my heart goes out to you all 
and to those of you with BFP - CONGRATULATIONS!!

I have been very very down and no idea how to deal with the feelings I am having. My follow up consultation was good and we can change to IUI as my eggs appear to be good quality - just seems to be some issue with implantation.  I too am doing healthy eating with lots of don't such as sugar, caffeine and alcohol - trying to loose a few pounds as well!! - so don't know why I am so low?? Am toying with the idea of taking 6 months off my very stressful job and see if that helps

Anyway - thank you all for being there and for your support - I will continue to read all your progress with interest and fingers crossed for you all. 

Good luck to you all

The Moog xx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear All

Coco Ruby - big    - hadn't realised you had confirmed as BFP - must have missed it - the 15th will come round soon. Thats such great news cos it was your first go wasn't it?

Moog - Really please to hear from you - was wondering how you were doing  . Can they do some tests to check out the implantation for you?At least you have the reassurance that your eggs were a good quality - so that is one thing less to worry about. Did you do the supplements thing last time - maybe that would help?I've just bought the Zita West book so its quite interesting reading. Its really natural to feel low about the whole thing - it is such an emotional rollercoaster so don't be hard on yourself - just go with your feelings and be kind to yourself. Maybe it would help to take off work or maybe having work could be a good distraction. When I was feeling really low about it someone told me to do things I enjoy and creative things - basically having some really good me time - pampering treat, gardening,baking - whatever your thing is! We also had a session of counselling with an IF counsellor (the clinic gave us the number) and that really helped.

Lalita - hope you hanging in there 

Richmond Lass, Mel, Harris and Lyzbeth -big   - hope you are all doing ok 


Off for my day21 scan tomorrow - can't believe I'm starting it all over again 
Jo x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've not been around much.... been busy at work and sorting out what we do next!

I've had my appointment with my UK clinic and they are happy to help and do the aqua scan for me before we go to Greece, I've booked my blood tests and we are flying out at the begining of October for DH to do his bit   then the embryo transfer should be early November, so I'm really excited  

Ruth (moderator) has been a huge help and we are booking our accomodation and flights with www.ivftravelsolutions.com, so everything is coming together nicely!

I'm delighted to read everyones progress and even though it's not been good news for some of us, it's been a great to have somewhere to come for support, like Moog said I'll pop back and read your progress and wish each and everyone luck and  

Hugs
Beth
xxxx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi everybody

Thank you for your messages. 
Jo- how did your scan go? 

Coco Ruby- I think I missed it somehow, but congrats!! Hope you are doing well.  

Lyzbeth, Moog- Wish you all the best for your future treatments  

RL- hope you are well. Take care 

I had the scan last Friday and there was a sac there but no embryo. There is a possibilty that I have either misscarried or its an anembrionic pregnancy ie the sac is there but the embryo did not form.  
I have to have another scan next week to confirm what is happening so I guess there is a very small chance and that is all I can hope on.  I have had a very bad migrane attack over the past week and cant be bothered with anything, but am trying to stay strong. 
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

oh Lalita so sorry!  You must be feeling dreadful - and the migraine tops it off.  Will be sending you warm thoughts.

RLxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi

Lalita - so sorry - please take care of yourself - hoping it all works out 

Beth - great to hear from you - sounds like you are well on with your next steps - really hope it works out for you.Please pop back and let us know how you are getting  

RL - Hope it going ok with you  -must bescan time soon?

Coco Ruby - not long to 15th 

Had 21 day scan Fri - all fine so ready to begin again when the A/F  shows up. Got a better deal on the drugs this time as had so many left over from last time so £150 less!

Hello & hugs to everyone else

Jo x


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok tonight?

Lalita, I'm so sorry about your scan    It's so cruel, to get that far and then find out that really sad news.  I've been thinking about you and hoping that there is a chance that all will be ok - sending you lots of +ve vibes....  

Hi The Moog, I was really glad you posted as I had been wondering how you were.  I'm sorry you are still feeling so down - of course, it's natural and it will take you time to feel better.  Sending you lots of   and hoping that soon you will be feeling strong and renewed for your next steps, whatever they may be x

Hi Jo, good news that you have saved a little money on the drugs!  It does pay to shop around, I saved over £400 by NOT going to my clinics pharmacy!  It's still pricey but I'd rather have the £400 than give it to them for no reason   Best of luck for tx  

Hi Richmondlass, did you have your scan in the end? Hope all was ok? x

November will be here in a flash Lyzbeth!  Let us know how you are getting on, how exciting to have such a great plan 

Melstev and Harris - how are you both?  Have been thinking about you both and hoping that you are getting stronger.  

Hope I haven't missed anyone?

Not much news from me - I am still getting af pains on and off and sore (.)(.).  I had another little panic that nothing was happening at the end of last week, so I had another (my 3rd!) hcg test on Friday - the number had doubled to 1667 from the Tuesday before...so, in the right direction.  Still am so nervous and can't really let myself breathe properly yet.  I so wish I could enjoy this but cant just yet... 

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hi ladies  - no decided to wait for the scan - here's an update I've posted elsewhere -
hello all
thought I'd update you with my booking appointment info from Kingston Hosp on Saturday. Saw a lovely (midwife? Nurse?) who spent about fifty mins with me filling in the huge form.  Didn't blink an eye at the double donor situation but did put me down for an early consultant's appoint because of it and my age.  Also thought consultant might suggest C/S on the basis - any thoughts??

She did a urine test and found a trace of blood and sugar.  So I am having test week after next for gestational diabetes.  And all the usual infection tests which I've had already for the ET.

Anyway, felt it was a very professional environment and felt happy to be under Kingston's care.  

Scan on 14th at 12 and a half weeks

RLxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Evening ladies

*Lalita * I'm so sorry to hear your news, I am praying that it works out for you hun and that you have better news with your next scan 

*Jo* Hello there  good luck with the scan and I hope AF shows up on time, you've waited so long for this try, I have everything crossed that it works out well for you!

*RL* Wow 12 and a half weeks seems to have come round so quickly, are you thinking of having the 3D scan in the future? My friend had one and the photo was so beautiful, it showed all her little girls features.

*Coco Ruby * Your HCG sounds spot on and the 15th will be hear before you know it 

 to *Mel, Moog* and *Harris* too

We have a potential donor match, so fingers crossed she is the right one for us!

Beth
x


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Beth - great to hear your news - it all seems tohave happened really quickly . We're you you the waiting list v long? Really hope its a good match - let us know how you get on

Lalita - how you doing hun? Thinking of you 

Rl - fingers crossed for Mon   

Coco Ruby - fingers crossed for you too on Tues    The blood results sound good though so hopefully after the scan that will help you relax a bit

Hi to Mel, Moog and Harris if you are still reading & hoping that the pain is getting a little less 

BYE
Jo x


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been posting for a fews days, wanted to wait til todays scan but I've been thinking about you all x

Lyzbeth, great news about the potential donor match!  That's fantastic   Have you heard any more since then?  

Melstev, Moog and Harris - hope you are all ok, think about you and how you are doing xx

Lalita, hoping you are feeling a bit better and stronger x

Hi Jo, how was the scan, any news on tx?

RichmondLass, did you have your scan yesterday, hope all was well and bubs is growing nicely  

Hello Symphony, if you are still reading the thread?  Hope you are well.

Had my 7 week (well 6 wk and 4 day scan today).  Wasn't 100% positive I'm afraid to say.  The embryo (if that is the right terminology) was small (6 wk size rather than 6wk and 4 days), the hearbeat was on the slow side and there was a sack of fluid next to the sac - the sonographer, after me pushing her for a professional guess, said that she gave it a 40% chance of making it further.  So I have another scan on Saturday.  I really hope it works - it was such an emotional moment to see the heartbeat on the screen - it only lasted a second though, before the sonographer said it was slow.

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## lalita (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello everyone and thank you for your messages

Coco ruby- Its great you kind of heard a heartbeat, and I really pray that you will get through. Good luck for your Sat scan  

RL- hope you and the baby are doing well and your tests come clear. 

Lyzbeth- Congrats on finding a donor match  

Jo- glad to hear you are on the way and ready to begin with your cycle 

Am sorry if my messages are short, but my warm wishes are with you. I wont be posting for a while. I had two more scans over the last two weeks and unfortunately it confirms that I have had a missed miscarriage. It was agonising hoping and waiting everytime I had a scan, and its a relief in a way to know finally. I now decide on a D&C or drugs to basically expel the remnants of the pregnancy.

I wish each of you all the best in your journeys and thank you so much for your support and warm wishes.  

Lalita xx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

*Lalita* I'm so sorry to hear your news, this whole journey is such a rollercoaster of emotions, but I really understand what you mean when you said finally knowing is a relief.

Just a quick update of our news, I had my aqua scan today and it went well, the UK consultant said everything looked fine, so I just need to wait and see what Dr Penny in Athens says, when she receives the images and report. We then fly out at the beginning of October for DH to do his bit 

The donor has been confirmed as a match for us and we now know more of her details and she sounds ideal, even down to the exact blood group!

I'm really excited that this will give us the result we have been longing for.

The actual embryo transfer will be at the end of October, so the whole process has been so quick and thanks to Ruth (FF Moderator) completely painless too!

I'll pop back and keep you updated and am keen to read your progress too.

Hugs and  to you all

Beth
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't have gestational diabetes I learned today, and I was also told I've have a phone call by today if there was anything to worry about with Down's so I guess the coast is now clear for me to go public! Argh!!!

RLxx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi ladies

Lalita - so sorry to hear your news  

Beth - really pleased its working out for you - its only a few weeks away - you must be so excited  

Coco Ruby - thinking of you &     that you have some good news

We went for day 5 scan today - waited for nearly an hour and half - even though private no consultants today so finished up seing the same doc we saw last time - who is nice but could have seen about an hour earlier so really late for work 
Not great news - 3 folllicles on one ovary and tiny 1 on the other ovary (last time I had 4 and 1) - so reckon one of my ovaries is a bit empty .He said it was early days but did start stimming on day 1 rather than day 2 like last time so back on Mon

Hugs to you all
Jo x


----------

